# Corner Bead Hoppers



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wondering what the rest of you think of some of the Corner Bead Hoppers out on the market. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Hoppers

I am familiar with the No-Coat DoubleBarrell Hopper and the Pla-Cor Inside Multi-Use Hopper.

The Strait-Flex Mud-Pro Kit and the Sheetrock Tools Corner Bead Hopper look interesting as well and wonder what your experience has been with them.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been using the pla-cor for bullnose and it works fine, the adjustment on it can be a bit tricky but once it's set you don't have to touch it anyway.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I used the No-Coat hopper for a couple of years and preferred it to doing it by hand or with compound tube. They're a bit of a pain to clean though and you get dirty using them. Now I use my CanAm mud heads with Apla poles and Mark V instead.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I dig my Sheetrock slot box.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

The Sheetrock hopper is the best for your money. Lots of great features like alid .


----------

